# Is this a stretch?



## AmyR (Nov 7, 2013)

The past 24 hours we've noticed our new hedgie (4 days in his new home, almost 8 weeks old) does this thing there he keeps little butt on the ground, arches his back way up in the air, and curls his head down and under his body. From what I've read, normal stretching is flat with their little legs out. Is anyone familiar with this behavior? He's not scared, not going to the bathroom, his quills aren't up... he did it after he ate today, maybe 3 times one after another.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

He could be having his "boy time"...

I don't have a guy hedgie and I'm just guessing that could be it.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

...that sounds like the posture of boytime. It looks a bit like a cat arching his back, sometimes accompanied by "seizures" or hyperventilation-breathing? You can peek under his side to see if his bits are out...


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Boy time! They tuck their heads under and arch their backs to access their bits.  I highly recommend leaving him alone when he's doing this unless you want hedgehog "juice" on your hands. :lol:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

On the plus side, I'd take that as a good sign that he's already comfortable in his new home!


----------



## AmyR (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh no! And here I was worried he was constipated or something. hahaha. Yes, at least he's comfortable already.  Thank you, everyone!


----------

